# So, there ARE aliens



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...e-that-alien-life-exists-on-Saturns-moon.html


'Bout damn time they figured out there was other life out there.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 5, 2010)

From what I read earlier, they haven't discovered life. As far as I can remember, they just found hydrogen floating in the atmosphere, and a lack of acetylene. That doesn't mean they found life.

EDIT: Lol, I just realized what acetylene is: ethyne.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 5, 2010)

“In four billion years’ time, when the Sun swells into a red giant, it could be paradise on Titan.”

I can wait.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> From what I read earlier, they haven't discovered life.



This.
It's evidence, not proof.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 5, 2010)

Bad title.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Given the vastness of the universe a lot of people assume the there is already life on another planet, but they would be way too far for contact to be made especially intergalactic.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 5, 2010)

"Sometimes I think we're alone in the universe, and sometimes I think we're not. In either case the idea is quite staggering."
Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

I had to.

but on a srs note, cool. Also, nice quote, rinfiyks.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course there are aliens! Haven't you heard what Stephen Hawking has said?


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

Those discoveries doesn't prove the existance of extra-terrestrial life, aliens are just a possible explaination of what they discovered.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 5, 2010)

Aliens exist. 'nuff said.


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2010)

I wanna alien pet.


----------



## Athefre (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## kunz (Jun 6, 2010)

well the odds are in your favor with the vast amount of galaxies and more stars then you can possibly imagine saying these are aliens isn't much of a stretch. but as for life being on titan its unlikely.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

I would be glad to have aliens in the universe... as long as they're no hostile. It would be the ultimate collaboration for us and extra-terrestrials.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 6, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Aliens exist. 'nuff said.


 
No it's not "nuff said". Proof?

I believe they probably do. It's cool to ponder about.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 6, 2010)

I think there is probably life on some other planets out there. Intelligent life? I dunno, I doubt it. Its probably all just worthless junk like bacteria or plants or something.
Us earthlings are special, because it makes me feel good to be special.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 6, 2010)

kunz said:


> well the odds are in your favor with the vast amount of galaxies and more stars then you can possibly imagine saying these are aliens isn't much of a stretch. but as for life being on titan its unlikely.



Why is it unlikely there is life on titan? I'm pretty sure I read an article that said titan has water and there seems to be evidence of life in the article posted at the beginning of this thread, so is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 6, 2010)

They may have superior intellect and the ability to telepathically communicate to avoid wars and achieve ultimate peace, but we can speedsolve waaaay faster than them.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 6, 2010)

Official NASA report: "Titan is a dynamic place where organic chemistry is happening", not necessarily life.
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/titan20100603.html

Just wanted to put up the non-tabloid, non-sensationalist source for this.

For the confused:
Organic chemistry = chemistry involving carbon. An organic molecule is one containing carbon. Regardless of its origin a carbon containing molecule or a carbon involving reaction is "organic".


----------



## Monarch (Jun 6, 2010)

Feryll said:


> They may have superior intellect and the ability to telepathically communicate to avoid wars and achieve ultimate peace, but we can speedsolve waaaay faster than them.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-uZZ7RdL5E


----------



## Mamma Mia (Jun 6, 2010)

«
As I was improving my machines for the production of intense electrical actions, I was also perfecting the means for observing feeble effects. It was in carrying on this work that for the first time I discovered those mysterious effects which have elicited such unusual interest.

The changes I noted were taking place periodically, and with such a clear suggestion of number and order that they were not traceable to any cause then known to me. I was familiar, of course, with such electrical disturbances as are produced by the sun, Aurora Borealis and earth currents, and I was as sure as I could be of any fact that these variations were due to none of these causes.

It was some time afterward when the thought flashed upon my mind that the disturbances I had observed might be due to an intelligent control. Although I could not decipher their meaning, it was impossible for me to think of them as having been entirely accidental. The feeling is constantly growing on me that I had been the first to hear the greeting of one planet to another. 
»
Nikola Tesla (Никола Тесла)


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 6, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> kunz said:
> 
> 
> > well the odds are in your favor with the vast amount of galaxies and more stars then you can possibly imagine saying these are aliens isn't much of a stretch. but as for life being on titan its unlikely.
> ...



Titan's surface temperature is too cold to have liquid ice. There are lakes on Titan, but most likely of methane.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 7, 2010)

We need to convert them to Christianity.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> We need to convert them to Christianity.


No. 
Reminds me of a South Park episode...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

There are no aliens, only Missingno..


----------



## DaBear (Jun 7, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> dimwmuni said:
> 
> 
> > kunz said:
> ...



not all life has to be based on the chemicals we are, granted there is no evidence that proves this or disproves it. also, even on earth we have life that can exist in extremes, archaebacteria(the bacteria most similar to that of what originated life on earth) can survive in boiling water


----------

